# Car Insurance



## peedee (Aug 30, 2015)

I need to insure a left hand drive car that is on UK plates as a I'm living in spain but the residency has not yet come through so I can't re-register the car onto spanish plates yet.

There must be companies that do this but any recommends?


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

Abbeygate will insure it.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes, use Abbeygate. Direct Line also used to do it and Saga Insurance too. I think there are some others as well.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

peedee said:


> I need to insure a left hand drive car that is on UK plates as a I'm living in spain but the residency has not yet come through so I can't re-register the car onto spanish plates yet.
> 
> There must be companies that do this but any recommends?


What do you mean by "residency has not yet come through"?

All you need is an NIE number which you can get almost straight away - in fact, even signing on the foreigners list is immediate (including in Gandia).

What are you actually waiting for?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

el romeral said:


> Abbeygate will insure it.


As will IBEX.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

& Mapfre & Liberty Seguros.


----------



## peedee (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks for all the responses, I'll try them. 
My understanding was that you had to have residency in Spain before you could change a car to Spanish Plates, that's what I've been told by a gestor

I'll follow up the suggestions here. I don't think Direct Line do any more, that's who we are with presently and they wanted a UK address to insure a car.

Sorry for the slow response, our stuff arrived yesterday and we are sinking below a sea of boxes.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

peedee said:


> Thanks for all the responses, I'll try them.
> My understanding was that you had to have residency in Spain before you could change a car to Spanish Plates, that's what I've been told by a gestor
> 
> I'll follow up the suggestions here. I don't think Direct Line do any more, that's who we are with presently and they wanted a UK address to insure a car.
> ...


I think you'll find that Direct Line is Linea Directa in Spain


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> I think you'll find that Direct Line is Linea Directa in Spain


I think you'll find that there is actually not a link between them any more (or did I just dream that?).


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> I think you'll find that there is actually not a link between them any more (or did I just dream that?).


I don't know - I wouldn't touch them with a barge-pole. 

PD said they were with D/L but D/L wanted a UK address which suggests they were trying the UK outfit, which is why I suggested they try L/D.


----------



## peedee (Aug 30, 2015)

baldilocks said:


> I think you'll find that Direct Line is Linea Directa in Spain


Are you saying that they will insure UK plates on a spanish address?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

peedee said:


> Are you saying that they will insure UK plates on a spanish address?


NO You said you were with D/L but they wanted a UK address, try L/D which is the Spanish version. As I said, I wouldn't touch them with a barge-pole, but "you pays yer money you takes yer choice"


----------



## peedee (Aug 30, 2015)

Just got a quote from Abbeygate which seems OK so will probably go with them.
Thanks to all for the help


----------

